# Any string makers care to share spec libraries?



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Just curious if any of the other builders would be interested in sharing libraries. There are a few ways we could do this. We could do a simple swap of each other CD's or if there is enough interest I would be willing to sit down with everyones CD's and make one master CD with all the info. Between myself and two other builders I'd say I have at least 1000 bows right now.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

That's a great idea. Bump for ya


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Good Luck. I find most string makers are willing to take, a few will share. I usually have more than they do. I need a few of the newer bows, but unless I restring one, I usually don't have it right away. I ship a copy of all my specs with my jigs. If you are interested in the CD let me know. I believe there is about 300 files on it. I sell the CD for $20 shipped. I believe, 60x might already have.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Twisted archer a couple years back actually put together all of his specs, which was a crap load. And made copies for anyone interested, and sent them for the cost of the paper/ink/shipping. Has an amazing amount of bows in there, then just keep adding to them. 
I believe we have over 1,450 specs, more than willing to share anything we have.. It would obviously take a while to get all that managed around, but I'm sure it would be worth it.. Then every year we can just add the new line ups to it.
Even if someone went through our string makers thread and got all the bows off there, that would be a HUGE help to everyone. Then it would not be scattered. I know I've asked for several that were already posted. Building hundreds of sets a week, don't really have too much extra time to scroll.. 

Thanks, 

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I took 10hrs one day and wrote down every spec on the spec thread. I still need to get them onto my computer. I'll agree with Phil though. I noticed some builders asking and asking but never giving. I did notice alot asking and giving both though. I don't know what I would do without the spec thread and Phil's CD for alot of specs.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

I have 250-300 specs I can throw in the mix as well. I've found most builders on here more then helpful in sharing info.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

60X said:


> I took 10hrs one day and wrote down every spec on the spec thread. I still need to get them onto my computer. I'll agree with Phil though. I noticed some builders asking and asking but never giving. I did notice alot asking and giving both though. I don't know what I would do without the spec thread and Phil's CD for alot of specs.


Wow, I'm wayyyy to scatter brain to do that! Lol. Ten Minutes and I'd be looking at the hunting forum... LOL!
I'm definately a culpert on not sharing on the thread, I share if someone PMs me and I have it. I just never go looking on the thread unless I need specs, until recently, as you can tell by the Hoyt Specs. Figured I need to try and just start posting when I get specs for whatever. That way no one has to ask.

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## dw97224 (Mar 13, 2007)

What program are you using Phil to write your specs on. I have your cd and would gladly share any specs on new bows I have, but I have had to hand sketch the diagrams


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Anyone is more than welcome to what I have although it's not nearly the volume that you guys have on tap... around 100 patterns give or take. All are Word docs.

Cheers,


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Send me you e-mail I will send you want I have...Once filled in you save them to a PDF and they look great



dw97224 said:


> What program are you using Phil to write your specs on. I have your cd and would gladly share any specs on new bows I have, but I have had to hand sketch the diagrams


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey guys I have already sent my specs out on a disk, if you want to swap I would be more than happy to...But like Phillip says I dont want to get short changed...I dont care how many you have it dont make a difference to me, I load all mine on the PC so you get what I have...Even if its duplicate, I can sort through them when I get the disk


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

I was one of the original ones way back when we started the first thread! I'm always interested in sharing string spec's. I will admit I haven't been on the thread lately. I do check it from time to time. I will freely share what ever I can whenever I can. Right now I have all of my info in paper form. I do plan on putting them on the PC sooner or later when I can find some time to do it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

have never really kept layouts , but guess at some point I need to , so I have none to share but would like to have some if anybody would share ..


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll give whatever I have. But, you guys build so many more strings than me I bet that you already have them! I did just finish a Darton Mach 1!! Wow! You need to charge more for it!!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone who is interested shoot me a PM and I'll give you my address. So far I have info coming from myself, ex-wolverine, wicked1 and PDB. I started getting everything combined last night. This is going to be a little time consuming but I will get it done. I'm also checking on the possibilities of having a website for all the info.


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Send me you e-mail I will send you want I have...Once filled in you save them to a PDF and they look great


I would also be interested in your layout so that I can put my layouts in a digital format to share.
Thanks,
Luther


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

PM me your e-mail and I will send them to you



WallaceB String said:


> I would also be interested in your layout so that I can put my layouts in a digital format to share.
> Thanks,
> Luther


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

60X said:


> I'm also checking on the possibilities of having a website for all the info.


You can use Google documents


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

A Scanner is a beautiful thing



str8arrow said:


> I was one of the original ones way back when we started the first thread! I'm always interested in sharing string spec's. I will admit I haven't been on the thread lately. I do check it from time to time. I will freely share what ever I can whenever I can. Right now I have all of my info in paper form. I do plan on putting them on the PC sooner or later when I can find some time to do it.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks EX, Were putting those forms to use... Crazy wicked weather this weekend, so good weekend to do it. Ha. I have binders and binders full of these things!!! Ugh, anyone wana come help??? Lol


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Saving the spread sheets from excel to pdf*

Folks the Spread Sheets I sent you guys can be saved to a PDF two ways as depited in the pics below...Either Save AS or in the drop down file type...They turn out like the PDF below


----------



## AwesomeAlien (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm running windows xp. I've tried to save as a pdf before. I don't have the option.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

That's a great idea. Bump for ya


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Go to cnet.com and down load nitro pdf or adobe pdf. software. They both will let you save it a pdf file. A pdf file converter by nitro is primo pdf. it also it on cnet.com


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd love to help if I can. I've got a bunch but they are all on paper. I'd transfer to a PDF if I had the spreadsheet.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

pm me your e-mail



NP Archery said:


> I'd love to help if I can. I've got a bunch but they are all on paper. I'd transfer to a PDF if I had the spreadsheet.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

EX's excel sheet is great.. and he helped me get them to turn to PDF..  Lol. New Computer, I had no clue.

So far we just transfered all of our Mathews Specs, we will be doing more all weekend. In hopes to get all on the computer so we can help with making a huge database.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I am more then happy to share what I have. Mine are all on computer already in JPG files


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

> I'm running windows xp. I've tried to save as a pdf before. I don't have the option.


Go here and download this small program and you can convert to PDF format
www.dopdf.com


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

count us in also..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ten disks mailed out today...You all should get confirmation through e-mail...

The disk that 60x and Proline are putting together will have thier stuff on it, these only have mine...Im sure that there will be duplicates, but Im willing to sort them out...You guys just put them on a disk and I will sort them out...

This libray will be huge and will benifit us all

Tom


----------



## Jeff Rollings (Aug 12, 2002)

I'm in, 60X I sent you a pm.

Jeff


----------



## mpriester (Sep 18, 2005)

I share what i have but i don't have a cd, myself and a few others have been doing this for years and its a great help. count me in. Mike


----------



## Hog Man (Apr 11, 2010)

im just getting into this stuff but i could probly benefit from a disk if possible..willing to pay shipping
Derick


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom,
Got your disk today, thats fast shipping from Idaho to New Hampshire. I am very busy right now so it will be a little while before my library is converted to digital format. 



ex-wolverine said:


> Ten disks mailed out today...You all should get confirmation through e-mail...
> 
> The disk that 60x and Proline are putting together will have thier stuff on it, these only have mine...Im sure that there will be duplicates, but Im willing to sort them out...You guys just put them on a disk and I will sort them out...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2112 (Feb 6, 2003)

Count me in. I will share what ever I have.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Guys, if you have specs written down, just scan them in as a JPEG and throw them on a disk for myself or 60X ...This needs to be a combined effort so the libray will be as huge as we can make it...

No matter how few every little bit helps..PM me your Address and I will get you a disk, all I ask is that you contribute to the cause


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I forgot to say thanks!!


----------



## BrandXshooter77 (May 17, 2005)

I emailed my specs to 60X. Hope it helps.
thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

It will, Keep them comming and if you have specs to share, PM me or 60X and I will get what I have over to you via disk and e-mail



BrandXshooter77 said:


> I emailed my specs to 60X. Hope it helps.
> thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm through about 7 libraries and got most of mine added tonite. It's amazing how each builder seems to have a ton of info on certain bows. The large libraries have yet to arrive. There's still over 4000 specs incoming from the estimates I was givin.


----------



## wolfdenstrings (Dec 21, 2007)

We can supply what we have as well. I'll work on getting them together this weekend.


----------



## calvin94 (Jan 21, 2010)

when you all get done swapping and rewriting, I am just getting into making my own strings and would like to know who where or how to purchase one of these Cd's when and if they are made feel free to PM me with info


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> It will, Keep them comming and if you have specs to share, PM me or 60X and I will get what I have over to you via disk and e-mail


Joe wanted me to let you know he almost has his specs done, just needs to add a few more but he's been swamped and hasn't forgotten will be coming to you soon. The specs you already sent were great, will contribute more as he gets them.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Who has not recieved a disk from me or PM me for a disk...Please PM me your e-mail


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

i would pay for a cd or whateverwith the specs on it. Im new to string building and its killing me to find all the specs i need.


----------



## JRH60 (Sep 10, 2002)

ex-wolverine, I've got a bunch of specs written out on paper, some from this site and some from customers bows that were brought in. I'll pm you my email and will add what I have here.


----------



## A-STRAIGHTARROW (Mar 13, 2008)

Its awesome of those with massive libraries to help those of us getting started! The more time I spend on AT, the more I like it here.
I have mostly the Elite specs on Paper 2006-2010...if I can help in anyway...please someone...let me know..Thanks
Lonnie Croft
Croft Archery
www.croftarchery.com


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Just about have all of mine converted from paper to disc. A couple of mor days and I'll be ready to send them out!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Sounds good. I'm just about caught up with everything I've received. I'm still waiting on all the larger libraries.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have recieved 5 disks from folks, waiting on Wicked and Proline to send thiers...And a couple more...I will then complie what I have more than likley on to a SD card because there is no way that these will all fit on a disk...

So I nee all of you to tell me weather or not you can support an SD card with data on it

Tom


----------



## ManHunterUSMC (Sep 13, 2010)

I am getting the materials together to make my Jig, and I'm sure this will help a ton too! I'll send a SD card to whoever I need to. I trust ATers... I really like this sight. 

Sorry I have nothing to add... I could send you some Rockey Launcher stats... Machine Gun stats or even how to put C4 Charges together... but I think some of it might be illegal to share... Thanks guys for being so freakin' awesome. I'll follow the thread and get in contact w/ whoever is putting together the Library. I'm sure I can find a way to compensate for you hard work and tired fingers! Thanks again Guys!


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

ill send a sd card a dn some money to whomever if i can get a copy as well.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

As of right now there is no plan to sale copies of the cd. Anyone who shared their library will get access to the 'master list' once completed. I'm always willing to help when someone needs a spec here and there. I have a pretty good library built up and I feel guilty with the number of specs I was able to get from certain builders compared to what I was able to give them in return.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I feel the same, I really dont want to sell the specs either..If you have specs to share then we will add you to the list...Right now I have aprox 10 to 16 foks that have contributed



60X said:


> As of right now there is no plan to sale copies of the cd. Anyone who shared their library will get access to the 'master list' once completed. I'm always willing to help when someone needs a spec here and there. I have a pretty good library built up and I feel guilty with the number of specs I was able to get from certain builders compared to what I was able to give them in return.


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

I agree as well. I've only gotten 5 years worth of specs but I know how much work went into getting and saving them. I can only imagine what some of you have. If you start giving these cd's out you'll have everyone on AT calling themself a stringmaker and selling out of their basement. If you want a good spec CD buy yourself a little jon string jig. Phil gives a great cd out with the jig.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

This may not be the right place to ask but can somebody PM me their preferred specs for string and cables on a 07' PSE HF6? I'm going to build my first set of strings for my bow. I think I have got the hang of the serving and twisting part (think being the operative word) as I have built several strings and cables without issues so far. But I want to pay real close attention to these because I want to start making more sets for others, and not just building a string or cable for those who cannot wait for one to be ordered.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bumping this back up for the new year. Sounds like our project is almost wrapped up so get your specs in if you haven't already.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Brad,
I should have all of mine finished tonight! I have 2 more binders to go through, and I'll send them out to you!


----------



## zslayer (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks like everything is working out great. Thanks for all your hard work and to all who contributed.


----------



## 1Hole Wunder (Feb 26, 2008)

*1994 High country Sniper*

Does anyone have string and cable specs for a 1994 High Country Sniper,Wheel Bow?
Thanks in advance:secret:


----------



## special (Apr 6, 2009)

Im pretty unorganised when it comes to layouts...Ive got a few books full and around 100 or so on loose paper in a basket...They are all hand drawn and probably too messy for anyone else..
I check the thread from time to time and try and throw up any I have...
One day Ill learn how to put it all on the computer and get organised.
In the meantime ill answer any email request and help if I can.
Rob
Special Custom Bowstrings
Australia.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

60X Just wanted see how it was coming did you get the link with my specs


----------



## fireunit29 (Feb 27, 2007)

would love to help out but the only specs I have is the ones that come with Little Johns jig. If that is need, which I would think you guys have plenty of these specs I can send it your way just let me know


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I just sent all the files I have gathered to exwolverine yesterday. He just received two other large libraries so that should give him about 4500 specs to sort through. AFter that I think it's completed and the sd cards will be sent out. Thanks to all that were part of this.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I would gladly send what I have, unfortunately it is a very very small list compared to others. I have written down just about all of them from the sticky, and I am working on getting them all put into an excel spreadsheet with a tab for each manufacturer.

Unfortunately, anything I sent in to anyone would be a short-change type of thing......


----------

